# need some advice



## confused84 (Jan 6, 2010)

there are a lot of knowledgeable people on here who might be able to help me. i got some labs done a while ago and the doctor made some comments about how some things were elevated but left it at that. the things that were elevated was my calcium level, it was at a 10 when the range was 8.6-10.2, albumin was high at 5.3, when the range is 3.6-5.1 my vitamin D was also very low at 9.

i've read that high calcium in the blood can be a sign of hyperparathyroidism. can anyone help?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

confused84 said:


> there are a lot of knowledgeable people on here who might be able to help me. i got some labs done a while ago and the doctor made some comments about how some things were elevated but left it at that. the things that were elevated was my calcium level, it was at a 10 when the range was 8.6-10.2, albumin was high at 5.3, when the range is 3.6-5.1 my vitamin D was also very low at 9.
> 
> i've read that high calcium in the blood can be a sign of hyperparathyroidism. can anyone help?


Well; I do find it odd that you have decreased levels of Vitamin D and increased levels of Calcium. It usually is the other way around so something could be afoot as they say.

Have you contacted your doc for retesting?

Here is some credible information for you.

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/calcium/test.html

Also, certain diuretics Rx'd for blood pressure can cause increased calcium. Maybe some other meds too; you never know. Are you on any medications? Do you take Tums or Fosamax; anything like that? Excessive dairy products?

Let us know.


----------

